# Bayou Live Steamers Memorial Day Steam UP



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Attention all you live steamers... The Bayou Live Steamers will once again hold its annual Memorial Day Steam Up. So mark your calendars and plan to attend.

When: Monday, May 31st (Memorial Day)
Where: Terry & Cindy's Place 
76592 Bob Levy Rd
Talisheek, LA 70431

You don't want to miss it this year, because we will have two tracks, you heard me, two tracks -
4 main lines to run on. It just keeps getting bigger every year!

There will also be BBQ food and drinks. So if you're a live steamer you don't want to miss it. If you're a sparky well I am sorry to hear about that!

Richard Jacobs
BLS Events Coordinator

PS: We got some bad feed back about the girls dancing on the tables so there will be none of that this year.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Tomorrow is the day don't miss it.[/b]


----------

